# what breed would you recomend for lap cat?



## Mici (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi!

We already have 3 indoor moggies and we also adopted one outdoor one - who we had spayed and are feeding everyday but unfortunately she does not want to live inside (and she has been with us for 10 yrs) and is a bit wild...

Anyway the 3 indoor cats are friendly and lively and I love all of our kittes (in and out doors) very much BUT - none of them is really cuddly or likes to sit in lap. That is why we were considering buying a pedigree cat but we are unsure of what breed...We are going to buy a kitten next year but we just want to make the right decison...

I was thinking of Ragdoll (as they are supposed to flap out when held - but does this equal lap cat? You know - purr, want to cuddle, sit on your lap cat..) or Persian. We had a ginger persian boy when I was a child and he was very affectionate and a lap cat but unfortunately we didn't know better at the time and my parents bought him from a BYB and he died of liver failure when just over a year old. We loved him dearly but we never bought a pedigree cat after that bad experiene (it was more than 15 yrs ago). So I was also thinking persians, but I am affraid cause I heard (cats101 or some similar show on animal planet) that about 40% persians are affected by I think kidney cysts or something? And I sure don't want to buy a cat that will die prematurely...Oh and I also don't like those ultra type persians with no face at all if you know what I mean...

As for the looks (besides ragdolls and persians) I really like Norwegian forest cats, and also Balinese (not similar I know, but I have strange tastes  ) - tho I hear they are not really lap cats.

Any breed I 've missed that is known for being a lap cat? I know every cat is an individual and I would ask a breeder to help me choose the cuddliest kitten. 

The cat I buy will be indoors only as are my other 3 cats. I heard that males tend to be friendlier - is that true (the cat will be fixed regardless of gender)

Thanks!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Post was stopped by the spam software so I'll bump you to the top


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi there

Ok, I'll admit from the outset to a total bias for Persians bearing in mind that I actually breed them. All of mine are totally cuddly lap cats. That's the reason why I love them so much, because no matter wha tthey're doing, they're always pleased to be picked up for a cuddle. I'm hoping that the person on the forum who has one of my kittens will agree with me when I say that they take cuddling to a whole new level! Ragdolls are lovely too, and are pretty similar to the Persian in temperament.

My girl usually produces the open type Persians (the ones who don't have very flat faces), and many seem to prefer them as pets. If a breeder is responsible and reputable, they will test for PKD, polycystic kidney disease. I'd recommend only buying a kitten if it or both parents tested negative for the PKD gene. Again, all of mine are tested. I even test kittens I've bred myself from two known negative parents, as I'd rather be stupidly sure than risk breeding from a cat who will pass on even a carrier status for this terrible disease.

If you'd like more information about Persians in general or mine in particular, please feel free to drop me a message and I'll do what I can to help you.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

A Selkirk Rex! They come in both long and short hair and if you are not bothered about showing then there are often variants (straight coat instead of curly) around who have just the same affectionate temperament but without the curls. Though the variants do make very good Pedigree Pet show cats. All reputable breeders breed from PKD negative lines and as one of the outcrosses is the Persian, many are very Persian-like in temperament.

I can give you a list of reputable breeders if you are interested and want to pm me. I don't breed but we have 4 SR neuters and all get on well with the moggies and are just such wonderful characters.

Carol


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

I would like to add that not all Ragdolls are going to be Lap-cats, we have 4 here and although they love to be with you by sitting on the arm of the chair and they will follow us about the house etc etc we have found they dont sit on our laps. Our Alfie will sit on the back of a chair while im watching tv and he pulls my hair and purrs constantly but if i pick him up to sit on my lap then he will jump down and sit on the floor next to me or move onto the arm of the chair. Good luck in whatever breed you get ............Chris


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

RagaMuffins - Coda is the cuddliest most loving lap cat I've ever had.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I've always resisted visiting your site before Spid - and I was right!
I'm in love - I want :001_wub:


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

It depends on the cat. Lots of the breeds you mentioned have a high proportion of 'lap-cats'. I have two ocicats which I got knowing they were not going to be lap-cats and sure enough, one sooks until you pick him up and will always climb up for a snuggle.

If a lap-cat is what you want most of all, I'd suggest trying one of the breed rescues. You can still get a pedigree you like but you will know if it's a lap-cat for sure


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> I've always resisted visiting your site before Spid - and I was right!
> I'm in love - I want :001_wub:


How have you resisted all this time!!! I know I am biased but I think this breed is fantastic. Hoping for kittens next spring and to add another queen - looking for a silver tabby queen and a show boy.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

We've got 2 Burmese boys and they couldn't be more cuddly snugglebugs if they tried. When you sit down one or both of them land on you in seconds, then you end up desperate to go to the loo, or wanting a cup of tea, but not wanting to disturb them by getting up!!

They're also great with children and love sleeping down the bed with you. 

They're great fun, because they're an active breed and keep us entertained hours by rolling around with each other like puppies and chasing around - they're 7 years old now but think they're kittens. 

I think a large part of it is buying from a good breeder, who has socialised them properly so they somehow end up with the idea that humans are just cats on two legs, to be played and cuddled with, rather than someone who hasn't bothered with them, except for putting food down then selling them on as soon as possible. 

Our breeder had been getting the children from next door in to play with them every day, and they arrived really confident and cuddly.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

spid said:


> *How have you resisted all this time!!!* I know I am biased but I think this breed is fantastic. Hoping for kittens next spring and to add another queen - looking for a silver tabby queen and a show boy.


Because I knew what would happen - and now you tell me you are hoping for kittens  :cryin:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Well I am biased but my 2 persians are very much lap cats 

Manny (one of Carly's kittens) will flop on you whenever he has the opportunity and make himself so comfortable it's quite amusing to watch, and Molly has always loved her cuddles


----------



## Babette (Jul 3, 2008)

My Burmilla-baby Babette´s Amadeus. The pic speaks for it self.








Now 6 month.


----------



## Puindoors (May 19, 2011)

Birmans! out of the 9 I have, 8 are confirmed cuddlers, the other is happy to be picked up and held upside down in your arms (like all the others) but you have to go to her, rather than her pestering you.
Downside is they like to be with you all the time, can't remember the last time I managed to get to the loo by myself. They either think I've secret escape portal in there, so won't let me in alone in case I never come out or they know the've got a captive audience for a while!

Purindoors Birmans

purindoors.co.uk


----------



## Mici (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you all for all the lovely suggestions  Now I am really going to have a hard time choosing kitten of what breed to buy 

Carly thank you for your kind offer, I will drop you a message with questions about persians and I have seen pics of Manny (in the thread about how first no one reserved him) and I think he looks very pretty and sounds adorable 

I am sure going to be on this forum more and probably pester everyone with different questions about certain breeds - downsides, upsides...ut will havr to read on them before I do as I don't know many cat breeds at all and that is why I asked 

As for one of you mentioning cat rescues - we don't have any breed rescues in our country and I don't think an adult cat would work out for us as we have cats and dogs already and I know cats can be very difficult to adjust to dogs if they had never met one before. We did take one of our dogs from a shelter when he was already an adult but I have a lot of experience with dogs and was confident I can train him to be OK woth our existing animals (and he is) but I am not so sure about adult cats...So that is why I would like a kitten 

But I was surprised to learn that not all ragdolls like cuddles - for me this was one of the important reasons why I liked them so much - because of the said temperament...I do of course like birmans too (they look very similar to me, I mean the mitted ragdolls and birmans) but I tought that they were not as cuddly and ragdolls were...And than there are ragamuffins now - will have to check this one out too 

I have never heard of rex cats before - they look kinda like poodles of cat world . How soft is their fur tho? Like a normal cat or more coarse? 

jansheff your burmese boys also sound lovely (and nice pics  ) - is this the norm for burmese to be cudly - cause they look more energetic (I always tought more cobbier cats are more cuddly, but perhaps it is because up to until recently I only knew about persians)? 

Babbete I really like the first pic you posted - so baby like 

Anyway I will research breeds you suggested for lap cats and will talk to my other family members to decide which breed we like the most and will let you know. Of course I will probably ask lots of questions on this forum too


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

You might struggle to find a ragaMuffin breeder in SLovakia - you would probably have to import. There are a couple of breeders in Germany/ Holland a few in the UK but most in the US. Don't let that put you off though - importing isn't hard just a bit costly.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

There are basically two types of Rex cats, the Devon & Cornish, and the Selkirk. The Selkirk is a much chunkier cat - from its British and persian outcrosses and ancestry, and the curls are "loose and unstructured" and very, very soft. They have been described by many people as the teddy bear of the cat world and, in fact, our Pedigree Pet show cat, Josh (shown as a Household Pet as he has a bite fault that stops him doing well as a pedigree) has been described by at least three different judges now as a "real live teddy bear".

Hope that gives some indication of the fur and the temperament. They are also VERY playful as adults as well as kittens LOL


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

The one breed I am totally in love with is the Chartreux.

They come exclusively in the color blue/gray, are middle to large and are very affectionate. They are friendly with everyone, but they tend to choose one person who they will follow around like a puppy and shower with affection. They are loving but not too demanding in their love.
This is the breed I will get when I'll be at the time of my life I can have a cat. They seem to fit my personalty perfectly. And they are gorgeous.










Good luck with choosing a breed -- I know how hard it must be. They are all so beautiful.... heh I know if I could I'd have one of each :


----------



## harls (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi, I have a Balinese and a Siamese x, both indoor cats, my Balinese is like an old man at times, he loves cuddles and will snuggle for hours in the evening on my lap,weekends he only moves to go toilet or eat..lol. My Siamese x is affectionate on his terms only and it doesn't last long.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

The breeder I am getting my kitten from is selling one to a lady who is coming from South Africa for him! Only mentioned this as it shows there are possibilities


----------



## Mici (Nov 13, 2011)

jo-pop yes I know there are possibilities of importing pedigree kittens and I will probably do just that when we decide on a breed because I do not want to be limited by the small amount of breeders in our small country...

Anyway I was talking to other family members about suggested breeds and we somehow want a longhair-ish, chubby type cat so we are deciding between persian and birman/ragamuffin/ragdoll. Tho I must say that I really fancy the Selkirk rex too - and they also have persian in them too so are calm and chubby  Don't fancy the other two types of rexes tho...

So still not very decided on which breed to buy but getting a wee bit closer . 

THX


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

i havent read much into the breed yet, but at the supreme cat show i held an australian mist and it was so friendly and fell asleep in my arms.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Cara Mia said:


> The one breed I am totally in love with is the Chartreux.
> 
> They come exclusively in the color blue/gray, are middle to large and are very affectionate. They are friendly with everyone, but they tend to choose one person who they will follow around like a puppy and shower with affection. They are loving but not too demanding in their love.
> This is the breed I will get when I'll be at the time of my life I can have a cat. They seem to fit my personalty perfectly. And they are gorgeous.
> ...


are chartreux not hard to find in the uk, assuming you live in the uk of course?


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> are chartreux not hard to find in the uk, assuming you live in the uk of course?


yes I believe so. According to what I read Chartreuxs are even rare in France where they are originally from. Also I don't think it is an officially accepted breed because its similarities to the British Short-hair. :skep:

However, neither the OP and I am from the UK so.... :001_huh:


----------



## Dhambizao (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm totally in love with my burmese girl, she's a bit of a nutter sometimes, but the majority of her day is spent snoozing on different peoples laps and begging for fuss. She's and indoor cat and she's the cuddliest kitty I've ever come across. Last night I fell asleep infront of the fire and woke to find that she'd somehow snuggled into my arms bless her. I'd definately recommend a Burmese if you want a kitty you can fuss lots and snuggle up with!!


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

Mici said:


> Hi!
> 
> We already have 3 indoor moggies and we also adopted one outdoor one - who we had spayed and are feeding everyday but unfortunately she does not want to live inside (and she has been with us for 10 yrs) and is a bit wild...
> 
> ...


my birman is an indoor cat (an they can be only indoor cats)
and he is very cuddly!
he hates being picked up and cudled but he will climb onto your lap while you are watching tv and sleep......... very cute


----------



## Mici (Nov 13, 2011)

Just a little update...We were researching thse breeds some more and we saw pages about "traditional persians" and I think they look just like our deceased cat from my childhood. But I still don't understand are they than accepted as purebreeds or not? I found some breeder listing from USA but I don't really know what to look for in a breeder? I would want to o and pick the kitten myself wherever I buy it but on one site the breeder said this isn't possible cause she is affraid to tell where she lives and gives a story about how someone stole a child from a dog breeder and murdered a mum in the process? But than how would you know that cats are really kept in good conditions? I am confused...
Does anyone know where such cats might be bought in europe? They need to have a great temperament tho (meaning cuddly!)

So we were thinking either doll face persian or the longaired selkirk rex (the cuddly ones) - I would ask for a list of breeders with good natured cat, pls  You can PM me. It does not matter from which country as I am willing to travel when the time comes.

Tho birmans is still not completely out of the picture either  

Also I just need to ask this. How much would you expect to pay for a pet persian or selkirk? As I was looking at the prices of doll face persians and they seem to be anywhere between 500E to 3000+E ?! I mean I know they cost money but I wouldn't want to pay an enormus amount for no good reason. But also don't know cause I tought that normal pet prices were around 500E? Or are these just BYBs?

Thanks


----------



## Puindoors (May 19, 2011)

hI Mici,

I breed a small number of birman variants a year which are birman/persian crosses allowed by the UK GCCF to bring in different colours. They look like doll faced persians in these early generations. I also know a breeder in switzerland who also produces these cats, to increase genetic diversity in the breed. These cats are registered pedigrees although cannot be show till they are 4 generations away from the foundation persian.

They are the best of both worlds, a old fashioned persian look with an easier care coat ( less wooly undercoat).

Purindoors.co.uk


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Emma's variants are gorgeous! 

Pet price for a pedigree from a reputable breeder would normally be around £350 - 500 ish, more for some breeds.


----------



## Mici (Nov 13, 2011)

Never knew this could be done - sounds interesting 
Do you by any chance have some pics of these variants when they are adult? Would really like to see some


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

go to Emma's website purindoors.co.uk and look at her girls - she has an adult girl on there - called peekaboo.


----------



## ebonymagic (Jun 18, 2010)

My baby girl is a bog standard orange moggie, she came from a local rescue and she chose me.

I picked up all her siblings, coz as we know small balls of fluff are all cute. Caramel was the only one who snuggled under my chin.

She will sit with me where ever I am and will also lay like a baby in my arms.

As for pedigree kitties, the most cuddly one I have ever met was a Ragdoll.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi there

As I mentioned before, I breed Persians, and all of the kittens from the last litter turned out to be doll-faced. Mine have the sweetest temperaments. It's a chore to actually get them to leave you alone. Pet prices for Persians are typically around the £400 mark. If you'd like more information, then please PM me, or visit Home - Moonspun cats and contact me through the website. I'm sorry, but it's having an over-haul at the moment, so some of the pictures are a bit rubbish as they're place-holders rather than the final pictures.

I always encourage new owners to come and meet my cats, and if they're on the waiting list and prepared to visit multiple times to meet mum even before kittens are born, then I'm happy for this to happen too as it allows them to get to know her when she's got other things to do than run after kittens. It's important for new owners to understand how the cats were raised, as this will help shape their personalities for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Puindoors (May 19, 2011)

spid said:


> Emma's variants are gorgeous!
> 
> Pet price for a pedigree from a reputable breeder would normally be around £350 - 500 ish, more for some breeds.


Thanks Spid, yes they are rather gorgeous, with a combination of the cuddly birman temperament and the slightly batty persian one (which I love BTW). They are in much demand as pets, but I don't do it to produce cats for the pet market, rather its to improve the size and vigour of the birman breed. I only have one outcross line, most of mine are 'full' birmans whom I show with some success.

Birman prices vary from £350 to £400 for pet kittens in the UK

Emma


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Emma, is batty a polite way of saying they're thick as two short planks? If so, I agree! Persians have to be the most common sense lacking cats I've ever come across! Somehow though, it just makes them more lovable.


----------



## Puindoors (May 19, 2011)

I've only had one persian, but despite the profile of them being somewhat 'sedate' cats she literally ran rings round the birmans. I think her 'cobby' body enabled her to have a much tighter turning circle LOL!

I really had to keep my eye on things when playing with a teaser toy with her due to her speed, she also did 'the wall of death' round the living room like a manic fluffy football.

The birmans certainly didn't approve of her laying on her back with her legs in all directions, they prefer more 'posh' poses, they are temple cats afterall!

Emma


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

my current two persians are pretty thick I have to say. Its all cotton wool [or fluff] between those ears. I have had more inteligent ones in the past though and yes the 'wall of death' is well known to me. A herd of stampeding persians is a sight to behold! The noise was something as well as they pounded the floor boards! {I used to have 14 }. I think the current two are a bit passed it now though as they are soon to be 14.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh, the wall of death... Yep, we're familiar with that in my household. Except that Tia mis-judges and leaps where she shouldn't, and Millie mis-judges and actually falls head first off things like the sofa. Tia never really played or ran much until she had the kittens, but Millie seems to bring it out in her. No more sedate posers in my house! Except when you want them to move out of your chair so that you can sit down, of course.

But yep, fluff is all they've got between their ears. Just makes them all the cuter though as they give you plenty to laugh at!


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

I have 4 moggies. All are very much lap cats. It can be a pain in the bum sometimes, when all 4 are competing for a place on my lap. I once own a gorgeous Burmese Blue. He was also very much a lap cat. My late ginger moggy on the other hand only rarely sat on my lap.


----------



## Balogun Owomide (May 9, 2019)

It really depends on how the cats is raised, you can have a really lovey bengal and then you can have one that bounces off the walls, I would actually steer clear of the bengals because of their wild blood, if its the wild look you want you can get an Ocicat, a cat that is just as stunning and looks like it belongs in the jungle, but without the wild blood. Ocicats are very lovey cats, my friends breed Oci's and their cats are wonderful and sweet, they love to curl up on your lap when you are reading. The ragdoll is also a good cat and rated one of the most affectionate cat breeds in the world.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Balogun Owomide said:


> It really depends on how the cats is raised, you can have a really lovey bengal and then you can have one that bounces off the walls, I would actually steer clear of the bengals because of their wild blood, if its the wild look you want you can get an Ocicat, a cat that is just as stunning and looks like it belongs in the jungle, but without the wild blood. Ocicats are very lovey cats, my friends breed Oci's and their cats are wonderful and sweet, they love to curl up on your lap when you are reading. The ragdoll is also a good cat and rated one of the most affectionate cat breeds in the world.


This thread is 8 yrs old,closing it now.


----------

